# What would you buy from a glassblower?



## Zeku the Lap dragon (Jul 23, 2012)

I need advice on what kinds of things you guys would buy if I were to make them. People have told me that My Little Pony figurines would sell big, so I plan on making some when I catch up with my commissions and trades. But is there anything else you think a lot of people would buy? 

Examples of my work to give you an idea of my skill level: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/zekulapdragon/


----------



## Thaily (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe glass beads? Especially if you collaborate with jewelry makers, could make really nice custom jewelry.


----------



## gewitter (Jul 23, 2012)

If you get enough attention then you should be able to sell lots of things.  Ornaments, custom tumblers, floppy bowls, various forms in general, etc.  
Especially if frit, lots of frit.
Are you just flameworking the pony figurines, or did you really find a way to blow those forms (because I can't think of a way to blow those out)?
Jewelry is always popular too.
You could try goblets with custom flameworked figurine stems, but I didn't see any goblets in your gallery, but that could sell for a lot


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 24, 2012)

Anything with a skull!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2012)

I buy plenty of things from glass blowers. Things of which I'm pretty sure I can't mention here.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 24, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I buy plenty of things from glass blowers. Things of which I'm pretty sure I can't mention here.



I didn't know they had a Bat Dragon >:3c 

@OP, oh! You are quite good actually. Well, while we're on the subject of glassware based off of franchises, I noticed you have made some pokeball and mudkip glassware. As fans are always looking for something unique to add to their respective collections why not add more pokemon stuff? You could attract the old fans as well as the new. Oh, and I think an hourglass pendent could be a potential bestseller. Good luck!


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jul 24, 2012)

It'd be awesome to see character-shaped pendants, figurines, or beer/liquor glass with drawings engraved on them.


----------



## Zeku the Lap dragon (Jul 24, 2012)

gewitter said:


> If you get enough attention then you should be able to sell lots of things.  Ornaments, custom tumblers, floppy bowls, various forms in general, etc.
> Especially if frit, lots of frit.
> Are you just flameworking the pony figurines, or did you really find a way to blow those forms (because I can't think of a way to blow those out)?
> Jewelry is always popular too.
> You could try goblets with custom flameworked figurine stems, but I didn't see any goblets in your gallery, but that could sell for a lot


I do not have my own hot shop and my torch is rather small, so I'd be flameworking the ponies.  I did make a few goblets, but they either sold or they are shit. >.<


----------



## Keli (Aug 1, 2012)

I would definitely buy glass beads/pendants, and maybe ornaments. The last couple of things I bought from a glassblower were a little unicorn and a hummingbird figurine.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 1, 2012)

A clear round paperweight with my name inside in swirls of different colored glass.

Anything really, glassblown stuff is awesome.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

For those of us not terribly familiar with glassblowing, what all can be made with it? Or rather, what do you have the tools to make? 

From the other posts here, it looks like you have a wide selection to choose from and are looking to narrow it down a bit, so it would help if we had some idea of your personal skill and what you can make reliably.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Aug 6, 2012)

Cutie mark charms/pendants, Make some tiny ones too and make a simple "bead" cutie mark/elements of harmony matching earring sets! 

A blown glass discord would look boss. also, discord pendants

BOTTLED PARASPRITES. 
Glass Zap-apples!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh man, this is so pretty!
BUY ALL OF THE PENDANTS!!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah MLP would do pretty well. If you wanna put your stuff on etsy and other fandom places, Harry Potter and Avengers emblems would be popular too. From the glowy stuff in your gallery, if you can get it in blue, it would look awesome as Tony Stark's ARC reactor!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 6, 2012)

Id buy a small pipe. I like to collect such things and my husband rather likes flavored tobacco and with glass there are no carcinogens from the cig paper


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 6, 2012)

Hollow pendants are cool. Get it so where it looks like they're magical vials (like colored liquid) inside would be fun.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 10, 2012)

I absolutely love little glass dragons. But I do believe pendants and vials would sell extremely well. I envy the talents of a glassblower. ^^


----------

